# Cottonmouth vs. Rattler



## Termite48 (Jan 4, 2014)

I should have written Cottonmouth or Water Moccasin


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 4, 2014)

I really like this vid lol..


----------



## DinehCaveman (Jan 4, 2014)

Goofy little rattler


----------



## D_Hemptress (Jan 4, 2014)

this video had me nervous the entire time


----------



## nirotorin (Jan 7, 2014)

I once read a story about how a cottonmouth escaped, and got into a large anaconda enclosure. The cottonmouth killed the anaconda.They're pretty tough snakes.


----------



## Ghost_Keeper (Oct 13, 2015)

This looks staged to me. Most Cottonmouths would quickly flee, and they would rarely come in contact.


----------



## Rick (Oct 13, 2015)

Ghost_Keeper said:


> This looks staged to me. Most Cottonmouths would quickly flee, and they would rarely come in contact.


Possibly, but they are known predators on other venomous snakes including copperheads.

We found this large adult yesterday while out looking for pygmy rattlesnakes.


----------



## Ghost_Keeper (Oct 13, 2015)

Rick said:


> Possibly, but they are known predators on other venomous snakes including copperheads.
> 
> We found this large adult yesterday while out looking for pygmy rattlesnakes.


Understandable, and I'm not very experienced with adult cottonmouths, only the youngsters.


----------

